# How's the screen?



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I know my charge is going to look better than the Bionic, but is the screen the same as the Droid 3, better than the droid 3, or god help me, worse than the Droid 3?


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Its definitely sharper and brighter than my X. Side by side compared to super amoled it doesn't stand out, but i don't really notice otherwise.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

My eyes adjust very quickly and I tend to not notice the lines and other flaws that come with a pentile screen. If I focus and try to notice the lines I do see them. Its very bright and easy to see and use. Does not bother my eyes. Is not as "sharp" has a Samsung screen. But most phones do not match that screen.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not impressed. However, there are so many positives to this device that I'm willing to look past it. But again... it's pretty stale, even when compared to my thunderbolt.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

The screen on the Charge is far superior. I have both.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

The screen could of been better but the device is so smooth I will look on past this minor issue


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

My Thunderbolt screen had amazing clarity coming from a DX, it's kinda like going backwards with the Bionic, but after having a Thunderbolt, I am pleased.


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes there are barely noticeable lines, but think of the positive side: better battery life. I went 15 hours yesterday and was down to 30%. That is with push email accounts and moderate usage. I'm happy with that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I went ahead and picked it up. The screen deffinately is inferior to my Charge, but it is decent.
I am loving this phone.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Samsungs obviously have a nicer screen. especially in low light. ive been very impressed with the Bionics screen in direct sunlight. not to mention the battery life seems very, very good. I dont notice the pentile lines at all myself. Overall im really happy with it.


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been using a Charge for the past 4 months and all I can say is the Bionics screen is not that bad. Whites look better on the Bionic and colors seem more realistic. I even played games on both and its comparable to an lcd tv to an led. Yeah the led looks better but the lcd is not horrible.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Having just come from the Charge, it will be awhile before I feel like I'm happy with this because of the screen. It is definitely easier on the eyes, but as much as I try to not notice the pixel-ness, it's always there and I can't ****ing stand it. Nowhere near as bad as the DX2 or the D3, though, so I'm at least happy about that.

Also, the viewing is MUCH easier when outside or in other bright light areas. One plus that this has over the Sammy AMOLEDP screens.


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Just came from the Charge and I am really disliking this Bionic screen. All I see are pixels! I even brought out my old Droid X to compare and even the X looks better than the Bionic.


----------

